# Warning for Cabe Members about Ebay Seller



## Schwinny (Jun 5, 2021)

I've bought two things from this guy on Ebay. One, he didn't know what he had and I did. The other was a complete dream description and I got what I deserved for buying it.
He somehow got my negative removed but thats not surprising since Ebay is a crap shoot anymore. Below is a representative listing of his that is complete B.S. Correct me IF I'm wrong, but I don't think ANY Super Sport ever came with a cast iron fork.
And he's a dick also when you communicate with him. In short, Dicknosebikes.... is dicknowsnothing but desperation.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/303988066870?campid=5335809022https://www.ebay.com/itm/384067133305?campid=5335809022


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 5, 2021)

The SS never had a blade fork and never a 26". As a whole, my guess is less than 20% of the eBay parts sellers know what they are selling. And then there are the ones like Craig M.


----------



## Nashman (Jun 6, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> I've bought two things from this guy on Ebay. One, he didn't know what he had and I did. The other was a complete dream description and I got what I deserved for buying it.
> He somehow got my negative removed but thats not surprising since Ebay is a crap shoot anymore. Below is a representative listing of his that is complete B.S. Correct me IF I'm wrong, but I don't think ANY Super Sport ever came with a cast iron fork.
> And he's a dick also when you communicate with him. In short, Dicknosebikes.... is dicknowsnothing but desperation.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/303988066870?campid=5335809022https://www.ebay.com/itm/384067133305?campid=5335809022



At least you can phone him ( posted #) and tell him he's a Dick.


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 6, 2021)

The guy has a dick for a nose?  OH MY!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jun 6, 2021)

And the seller turned out to be a dick...boy, didn't see that coming.


----------



## Schwinny (Jun 6, 2021)

Nashman said:


> At least you can phone him ( posted #) and tell him he's a Dick.



My last with him wasn't recent, but I did call him about his misrepresented part. All he had for me was that I was wrong and his proof was that he had been "in bicycles" longer than me.....
I never mentioned anything about time-in, but for sure, he doesn't know dick about a measuring tape either.
By looking at his listings, Im pretty sure he bought an old bike shop inventory which apparently came with a box of entitled stupidity.
Next time I coast through Denver I might check the listings for Dicknoses.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 6, 2021)

I think as a buyer its your job to do your homework and know what you're buying. Ask a lot of questions. If the answer doesn't satisfy you or you get that uneasy feeling then don't buy it. Like GT said a lot of sellers are just guessing and I see key words thrown in titles all the time just to generate traffic. V/r Shawn


----------



## stezell (Jun 6, 2021)

I'm thinking he's French, L'Eroica! No offense to blackcat and the others, I'm of French descent myself. 

Sean


----------



## Schwinny (Jun 6, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I think as a buyer its your job to do your homework and know what you're buying. Ask a lot of questions. If the answer doesn't satisfy you or you get that uneasy feeling then don't buy it. Like GT said a lot of sellers are just guessing and I see key words thrown in titles all the time just to generate traffic. V/r Shawn



Definitely true.
Then there are the people that mislead on purpose or out of ignorance, then stand behind that ignorance using Ebays policies as a shield.
Not just a buying and selling issue. A personal character issue.


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 6, 2021)

I thought you got off of eBay? You would have much less to complain about if you had.


----------



## Schwinny (Jun 6, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> I thought you got off of eBay? You would have much less to complain about if you had.



I dont sell anymore but I'll buy there. Besides, this is an unsavory character issue. If you dont buy there, you dont have anything to worry about... or comment about. I dont complain, I rail.
Im the kind of person that wont stand still for people taking advantage of others, cheating others or general all around bad behavior. And I will point it out. Perhaps that's ok with you, but not me.
Ive had great dealings with people on Ebay and CL and FB Marketplace and especially here. I always get a good feeling when people own up to their mis-steps. I always do, and I expect other too also. There have been a couple mis-steps when buying and selling here, but folks here, and myself, have been very nice and forthcoming about it all. As it should be. To look the other way is to stand in the crowd of social degradation that the older generations have always complained about. It is to allow it, and literally ask for more. 
You would be more on point if you completely read the post


----------



## Nashman (Jun 6, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I think as a buyer its your job to do your homework and know what you're buying. Ask a lot of questions. If the answer doesn't satisfy you or you get that uneasy feeling then don't buy it. Like GT said a lot of sellers are just guessing and I see key words thrown in titles all the time just to generate traffic. V/r Shawn



Really, buyer beware. Cabe is a pretty safe haven, but o/wise you are at the mercy of clowns often. I'd make this longer, but I think I made my point.ha!


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Jun 12, 2021)

Well, at least he got the L'Eroica reference correct.


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 12, 2021)

Reminds me of old Nutsonyourface or guesswhosback1035. Both Oddball sellers on eBay long gone or named changed.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 12, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> My last with him wasn't recent, but I did call him about his misrepresented part. All he had for me was that I was wrong and his proof was that he had been "in bicycles" longer than me.....
> I never mentioned anything about time-in, but for sure, he doesn't know dick about a measuring tape either.
> By looking at his listings, Im pretty sure he bought an old bike shop inventory which apparently came with a box of entitled stupidity.
> Next time I coast through Denver I might check the listings for Dicknoses.



Dicknose or DICK FOR BRAINS!!!


----------



## Ashnicolemiller (Sep 8, 2021)

abe lugo said:


> Reminds me of old Nutsonyourface or guesswhosback1035. Both Oddball sellers on eBay long gone or named changed.



Hey Abe trying to reach you on your peewee x1 tiger thread but no luck. I’d like to purchase your medium tiger kit if you have available or would be willing to pay for a remake. Building my schwin dx as we speak. Email - ashnicolemiller@ICloud.com I’m also in LA


----------

